

Offload: Build seamless multiscreen interfaces - martinrolph
http://offload.strikingly.com/

======
beardicus
"Offload is a toolkit: a set of APIs and libraries for developers to add
multi-screen functionality to their apps. It enables seamless communication
between apps running on smartphones, tablets and PCs using wi-fi or bluetooth
connections depending on the capabilities of the devices."

I feel like this paragraph, currently buried at the bottom of the page, should
be right up near the top. It's a more clear description than the current top
matter.

Seems like a fun project. I wonder if it'd make sense to not only support
multiple screens, but also other physical knob/button input devices. I often
find myself controlling software via various sensors hooked up to a
microcontroller. I use the rather popular firmata library:

[http://www.firmata.org/](http://www.firmata.org/)

It is embeddable on microcontrollers (mostly arduinos), and has many libraries
in a variety of languages to easily interface with said hardware from a host
"real" computer.

------
dharma1
Sounds fun. Would this framework be using straight video streaming from
desktop to mobile or passing parameters and rendering a native/web view of
touch friendly controls via an easy to build mobile app?

things in the same vein I currently use:

Logic Remote (remote control of some features of Logic Pro X)
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/logic-
remote/id638394624?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/logic-
remote/id638394624?mt=8)

TouchOSC (control anything that uses OSC/midi on a phone)
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/touchosc/id288120394?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/touchosc/id288120394?mt=8)

Pixl Preview (preview your Photoshop designs on Android)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.markushi.pi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.markushi.pixl)

They are all great, would be nice if when I start the associated desktop app,
the mobile companion would also start without (much) effort from me? Maybe
through a notification, if not automatically? Right now I often forget/can't
be bothered to run them since they are buried somewhere on my phone

------
reitanqild
What I have looked for a couple of times is something that lets me use a high
end android phone or tablet as a digitizer/trackpad.

Is that something this will simplyfy?

~~~
martinrolph
When researching this I came across a few tools for using a phone as a
trackpad, for example:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thingsstuf...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thingsstuff.touchpad&hl=en)

We couldn't find anything which worked as a digitiser and that is certinaly
something we're considering.

------
jonifico
This takes the 'mobile-first' to a point where it's just 'make sure it plays
on anything'. Interesting concept, for sure!

------
bhhaskin
I love the idea. It could change the way we interact with computers.

------
wildpeaks
A demo application or even a video would help.

------
quarterto

      If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please
      don't put "Show HN" in the title. Once it's ready, come
      back and share it then.
      
      For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers
      can't be tried out, so they don't count as Show HNs.
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
martinrolph
Oops! Sorry, changed the title.

